# Gründung DIMB IG - Saar / Westpfalz



## malben (5. November 2016)

Hallo Forengemeinde,

da in einem Nachbarthread die Diskussion aufkam um sich Lokal als Biker zu organisieren, fragte ich bei der DIMB an, ob es möglich sei eine weiter IG für den Bereich Saar / Westpfalz zu gründen.

Trotz der bestehenden IG Saar & IG Pfalz, kam von Herrn Weishäupl eine positive Rückmeldung.

Hier die Antwort von Herrn Weishäupl:
"[...]
ich habe grundsätzlich vom Vorstand das OK für eine Teilung bzw. eine weitere IG in der Region bekommen. Nun benötige ich bitte für die Abgrenzung „eurer“ IG die PLZ für diesen Bereich. Sobald ich diese habe, kann ich mögliche Überschneidungen mit den bestehenden IGs prüfen und das jeweils abklären.[...]"

Die Plz-Bereiche habe ich schon in Erfahrung gebracht, aber noch nicht an Herrn Weishäupl weitergeben.
Ich stelle mir folgenden Bereich vor: Saar-Pfalz-Kreis, Verbandsgemeinde Zweibrücker-Land, Zweibrücken, Verbandsgemeinde Bruchmühlbach-Miesau, Verbandsgemeinde Wallhalben, 
(Kreis?) Landstuhl.

Gerne können wir dazu ein treffen organisieren um das ganze mal im Vorfeld zu bereden.
Bisher wären nur zwei Personen sicher dabei. Dies ist zum Gründen einer IG 
1. zu wenig und 2. Sinnfrei.

Bevor ich jetzt hier weiter in die Presche springe, möchte ich von Euch eine Rückmeldung habe, wer die "IG Saar / Westpfalz" mit unterstützen möchte bzw. wird.

Also überlegt es euch, ob wir eine IG Gründen möchten und meldet Euch zu Wort ob Ihr dabei seit.

*An den Admin: *sollte dieses Thema hier fehl am Platze sein, bitte entsprechend verschieben (DIMB Bereich?)


----------



## saschakiefer (5. November 2016)

Am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (6. November 2016)

Ich bin auch interessiert, allerdings (noch) kein DIMB Mitglied.


----------



## Flohman (6. November 2016)

Dabei


----------



## <NoFear> (6. November 2016)

Regional organisierte Interessenvertretung? Da bin ich dabei!

Wie sieht es mit Kollegen/innen aus dem Raum ZW aus?


----------



## phoenicks (6. November 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## 007ike (6. November 2016)

Nur mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis, wieso muss das ne eigene IG sein und ihr kommt nicht zur IG Saar dazu?


----------



## Jobal (6. November 2016)

Mache mit!


----------



## Titanbein1302 (7. November 2016)

würde ich mir überlegen, wenn das PRO auf ebike's besteht.


----------



## malben (7. November 2016)

Titanbein1302 schrieb:


> würde ich mir überlegen, wenn das PRO auf ebike's besteht.


Guten morgen,

Das Bike ist, denke ich, erstmal zweitrangig. [emoji6]


----------



## malben (7. November 2016)

007ike schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis, wieso muss das ne eigene IG sein und ihr kommt nicht zur IG Saar dazu?


Hi,

Im "Biosphäre Thread" kam das Thema zur sprache, dass man hier vllt. Eine REGIONALE IG gründen könnte.
Ich denke, dass wir gerade für den Bereich Saar-Pfalz/ Westpfalz mit einer kleineren, eigenständigen IG mehr Biker erreichen welche die Themen der Region  und "Ihrer" Hometrails unterstützen möchten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## malben (11. November 2016)

Bisher wären es 8 Meldungen die bei ner Regionalen IG dabei wären. Gibt es noch Locals die sich Anschliessen möchten?

Gesendet von meinem SM-T550 mit Tapatalk


----------



## saschakiefer (20. November 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

wie @malben schon schreibt, gibt es Momentan 8 Interessenten, sich zu engagieren. Eigentlich überraschend wenig, wenn man bedenkt, was in den Wäldern in und um Kirkel/ Homburg et. al. immer so los ist.

Unter denen, mit denen ich direkt gesprochen herrscht Konsens, dass das eigentlich zu wenige sind, um so ne Aktion zu starten. Wenns bei den 8en bleibt würde @malben die Aktion bei der DIMB abblasen. War dann aber immerhin ein Versuch.

Also Leute, wie schaut's aus?

Grüße,
Sascha


----------



## <NoFear> (21. November 2016)

Komisch, dass sich aus dem Raum ZW niemand wirklich zu Wort meldet, obwohl dort alles in den Startlöchern steht, um einen Bikepark / Flowtrail zu bauen! Ich würde die Planungen KEINESFALLS ... KEINESFALLS den politisch VERANTWORTLICHEN überlassen! Denn dann wird ein "Pensionärskarussel" gebaut und sowas braucht die Bikeszene meiner Meinung nach NICHT - das ist dann eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen- dann besser NIX!


----------



## Terenze (21. November 2016)

Nun ja, vermutlich schaut nicht jeder der hier in der Gegend Rad fährt auch in ein Forum. Di-Tour oder Nightride fallen mir spontan ein, um noch ein paar zu aktivieren.  Oder vielleicht die im Kreis aktive Vereine...


----------



## malben (21. November 2016)

Terenze schrieb:


> ...Oder vielleicht die im Kreis aktive Vereine...



da wäre nur der RSC St. Ingbert. In der Umgebung von Blieskastel / Zweibrücken und Homburg sind mir persönlich keine weiteren Bekannt...


----------



## Jobal (22. November 2016)

Hallo! Soulrider-eV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Terenze (22. November 2016)

Soulrider oder RV-Blitz-Oberbexbach fallen mir noch ein.



007ike schrieb:


> Nur mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis, wieso muss das ne eigene IG sein und ihr kommt nicht zur IG Saar dazu?



Mmn ist das Saarland nicht so riesig dass es zwangsweise mehrere IGs benötigt. Sollte es nun bei uns an Ressourcen scheitern, wäre doch ein Anschluss an die IG-Saar (https://www.dimb.de/ig-saar) sinnvoll um Dinge in der Region (Saar/Homburg/Kirkel/etc) zu verbessern ... 8 Leute mehr im Saarland die gerne biken und sich darüberhinaus engagieren wollen, egal ob eigene IG oder in einer bereits bestehenden


----------



## 007ike (22. November 2016)

Sehe ich auch so, denke aber auch, dass man mit 8 Mann durchaus ne IG gründen könnte. Viel mehr Mitglieder dürfte die IG Saar auch nicht haben


----------



## saschakiefer (4. Dezember 2016)

Michael Hilberer von den Piraten hat die Situation im Kirkler Wald in seinem VIdeo Blog thematisiert.
Auch er rät klär dazu, sich zu organisieren um Ansprechpartner für die Diskussion zu sein.


----------



## malben (4. Dezember 2016)

Schönes Video, auch mit korrekten Info's bzgl. Illegal gebauten "Strecken". Aber recht hat er. Ohne einen Zusammenschluss und / oder einer Angliederung an einen Sportverein, stehen die Chancen zukünftig genauso Schlecht (oder schlechter?!) für die Bikerlobby.

Es wurden mir von der DIMB bestätigt dass es keine Mindestmitgliederzahl für eine IG gibt. Also würde ich die IG weiter vorantrieben wollen...


----------



## saschakiefer (4. Dezember 2016)

OK: Wie wäre es dann mit einem ersten Treffen zu einem Austausch?

Es wäre cool, wenn der. @nachtradler auch noch dabei wäre. Der hat ja bisher schonendes in Kirkel gemacht. Da kann man vielleicht anknüpfen?


----------



## <NoFear> (4. Dezember 2016)

Hab mir das Video angesehen. Soweit ganz ok und der Abgeordnete M.Hilberer bringt das Problem gut auf den Punkt.

Neben dem oben schon diskutierten, spricht er wieder mal das typ.  "Was ist ein Weg?/ Was ist ein Pfad?"- Problem an...

Nachdem das Video "gewirkt" hat, muss ich sagen, dass ich es - nennen wir es mal - "beschämend" finde, dass sich nach der ganzen Zeit (die Problematik in Kirkel ist ja schon länger bekannt) immer noch keine "greifbare/sichtbare/einflussreiche" Lobby (bspweise um einen Rad/MTB-Verein) gebildet hat, um als Ansprechpartner für die Politik zu fungieren.

Eins muss klar sein: RADFAHREN ist ein TOURISMUSFAKTOR im Saarland

Aber vllt liegt es generell an der "saarländischen Gemütlichkeit" - _nur ned hetze losse... ich bin joo schließlich nedd uff da Flucht _-
und wie wir das ja aus der Landes- oder Kommunalpolitik her kennen - *gehandelt wird erst, wenn es schon "fast" zu spät ist...*

Aber auch die Damen und Herren aus der angrenzenden Pfalz sollten bezgl MITSPRACHE die Lauscher aufstellen und sich im Falle der "Bikepark"-Planung im Raum ZW nicht die Wurst vom Brot nehmen lassen und sich frühest möglich organisieren. Denn nur wer "organisiert" ist, hat eine Stimme. Und *NUR WER EINE STIMME HAT WIRD GEHÖRT! * Oder ist das *WIE UND OB *egal?!?


----------



## Klickgrind32 (26. Dezember 2016)

Ist die IG Saar-Westpfalz noch am Werden oder schon Geschichte?

Ich wäre auch dabei sofern Pirmasens zu Westpfalz gehört (Nach meinen Kenntnissen schon). Die Alternative IG Pfalz ist zu sehr Haardt und leider zu wenig aktiv.


----------



## malben (26. Dezember 2016)

Ist noch aktuell. Wird anfang Januar wieder weitergeführt, wenn die Büros entsprechend wieder besetzt sind. Allem Infos dazu folgende an dieser Stelle.


----------



## malben (26. Februar 2017)

Nicht dass Ihr meint, es wäre alles eingeschlafen.

Es fanden inzwischen ein paar Gespräche und Diskussionsrunden statt. Dort sind wir übereingekommen, dass es am sinnvollsten ist sich der IG Saar anzuschließen bzw. diese neu zu beleben /aufzubauen.

Hauptmotivation ist, dass das Saarland als kleinstes Bundesland nicht zwangsläufig mehrere IGs braucht. Klar ist aber auch, dass das keine zentrale  Veranstaltung werden soll. Vielmehr wollen wir ein Netzwerk von lokal aktive Gruppen schaffen, die sich in einer starken landesweiten Organisation zusammenfinden. Dadurch können die lokale Gruppen ihre Interessen direkt vor Ort vertreten, haben aber den starken Verbund von allen saarländischen Bikern an ihrer Seite.

Als Zielsetzung kämen bspw folgende Punkte in Frage:

regionale Ansprechpartner für Gemeinde & Forst


Ansprechpartner für die Landespolitik


anbieten von Biketreffs um die Bike-Community im Saarland zu stärken (bsp. Bikerunde jeden 1. Samstag im Monat mit wechselnder Location)


Zusammenschluss von Biker/Innen ohne feste Vereinsstrukturen


Besänftigung des Wettergottes, damit man auch ganzjährig bei besten Bedingungen Biken kann 

Nach ersten Info’s der DIMB wäre es auch möglich die IG Saar, teilweise um einen Bereich der Süd-West-Pfalz zu erweitern.

Organisatorisch müssen wir dazu ein Treffen organisieren um entsprechende Strukturen zu finden und zu bilden.

Was wir definitiv nicht möchten, ist  (Vereins-)Mitglieder abwerben oder in Konkurrenz zu Vereinen treten. Wir suchen nur gleichgesinnte Biker die sich auch ohne Verein organisieren oder zusätzlich zum Verein einbringen möchte. Da viele Vereinsmitglieder über ihren Verein eh schon Mitglied bei der DIMB sind, sehen wir das viel mehr als Chance ein Netzwerk aus Bikern zu bilden um mehr Gewicht bei der Politik gegenüber anderen Sportarten, etc. zu bekommen

Aktuell sind wir 4 Biker, die hier etwas auf die Beine stellen möchten. Das wird aber ohne die Mithilfe von euch nicht funktionieren. Zu viert können wir das Vorhaben, als Bike Community gehört zu werden und als solche auch aufzutreten und in div. Dinge Mitspracherecht zu erlangen, gleich jetzt beenden.

Daher folgender Frage: “Wer von euch ist an Bord und auf welcher Ebene möchte er sich einbringen?” (Lokal - als Ansprechpartner für Gemeinden und Forst, als Ansprechpartner für die IG Saar usw oder auch auf größerer Ebene?)

Gerne dürft Ihr mir dazu auch ne PN zukommen lassen.

Weitere Info’s werden hier im Thread folgen


----------



## Flohman (1. März 2017)

Also lokal kann ich mir das gut für mich vorstellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jobal (11. März 2017)

Damit bin ich raus, wünsche Euch viel Erfolg!

Ciao Jobal


----------



## malben (19. März 2017)

So.... nach nun Drei Wochen warten, um einen Überblick zu bekommen wer noch Interesse an dem Projekt hat, ist das Ergebnis mehr als ernüchternd. Eigentlich Niederschmetternd.
Es gibt in diesem Theard auf meinen Letzten Post #26 ausschliesslich 3 (!!!) Rückmeldungen. 2 Postitive und einmal eine Absage. Sonst nüschd.... gar nüschds.... von ehemals 8 evtl. Unterstützern.

Somit ist für mich, der den Gedanken der ALLGEMEINHEIT aufgegriffen und mit Gleichgesinnten darüber debattiert hat, dieses Projekt beendet.
Ich finde es Schade, dass dies auf dieser Ebene so nicht Funktioniert...


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2017)

Hi,
hast du es mal auf einer anderen Ebene probiert?

Wir sind auch immer wieder überrascht, wieviele Leute weder die Dimb (sehr viele...) noch das Forum hier kennen (viele viele...).

Von daher vielleicht mal mit Aushängen bei BikeShops oä zu versuchen?

Grüße und viel Erfolg!


----------



## malben (19. März 2017)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hast du es mal auf einer anderen Ebene probiert?
> 
> Wir sind auch immer wieder überrascht, wieviele Leute weder die Dimb (sehr viele...) noch das Forum hier kennen (viele viele...).
> ...



ja, haben wir. Auch in den örtlichen Bikeshops nachgefragt, auch ehemalige IG Mitglieder versucht zu gewinnen. Leider nicht mit dem gewünschten Erfolg.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2017)

Das ist schade.

Vielleicht dann den umgekehrten Weg gehen? Erst über Tourentreffs oä Mitfahrer gewinnen und dann später diese zu "Aktiven" machen? Meiner Erfahrung nach ist es einfacher, wenn man einen persönlichen Draht zu den anderen Bikern hat.

Dauert (leider) länger, aber eine Überlegung wert?

Grüße!


----------



## Klickgrind32 (20. März 2017)

Zum Einen sind Biker halt doch vorrangig Individualisten und zum Anderen mag sich heutzutage eh niemand mehr zu irgendetwas verpflichten...


----------

